# SYSLOG: update require



## atmosx (May 5, 2014)

Hello,

Following my default software-upgrade routine I stumbled tot he following message: 


```
# portmaster -B -D --no-confirm --delete-packages -y -t -a
[...]
===>>> All >> nginx-1.4.7_1,2 (6/6)

===>>> Currently installed version: nginx-1.4.7_1,2
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/www/nginx

	===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
	===>>> SYSLOG: update require


	===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
	       IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for nginx-1.4.7_1,2 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

It's the first time I see a similar message from "portmaster" and it's a little confusing. Update is required for which program??? I don't feel comfortable removing a line from the Makefile, should I move to another version of nginx? version 1.4.7,2 seems to be to the latest stable branch. I tried to see if there's anything relevant in "/usr/ports/UPDATING" but didn't find something specific to this issue.

I'm on 10.0-RELEASE, any help would be welcomed.

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (May 5, 2014)

Your ports tree is seriously out of date, the current version of www/nginx is 1.6.0,2.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

There has never been a "stable" branch for the ports tree, only "head".


----------



## atmosx (May 5, 2014)

How is that possible? I run 'portsnap fetch update' regularly. Nginx is version 1.6 on 'ports' collection. Apparently, FreeBSD continued updating the version I'm using on the server, which 1.4.x backporting automatically and applying new patches but now I might need to update to 1.6 manually.

I'll try to update and see if this is resolved. Thanks for bringing this into my attention.


----------



## kpa (May 5, 2014)

Delete the old package and then install the new one with a ports tree that you know to be up to date.


----------



## atmosx (May 5, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Delete the old package and then install the new one with a ports tree that you know to be up to date.



Okay done. Everything works (nginx.conf, virtual hosts) and update is running smoothly now, thanks.


----------

